# INTP = boring, depressed personality



## Luther

INTPs are unique. But we are not 'special'. Let me explain.

MBTI is interesting, but I think the SLOAN test is a more accurate and precise measure of traits. It includes another trait, Calm/Limbic. Calm people are level-headed, let things slide, non-retaliatory, etc. Limbic people are moody, reactive, emotional. Anyone who has any level of depression, anxiety, neuroticism falls into the limbic category, kind of like me.

Check out the test here:SimilarMinds.com > Big 5 / Global 5 / SLOAN*Multidimensional Typing System

*A description of the INTP equivalent (RLUEI) came up when I did the test: *
avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative,..... (RLUEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions)

My thoughts... bulls***! Then I realized this was me exactly. INTP is just a glorified way of labelling a depressed, anxious, low self-esteem person who doesn't like people. But to some people, they see it as a way of justifying their intellectual pompousness. "I'm too smart for most people to understand, that's why I don't fit in.", "Extroverts SJs are ruining this world" etc. etc.

This is not a good thing. I wish I wasn't this way. But how can I possibly change without heavy use of antidepressants?


----------



## Priva

I wouldn't say that all INTPs are "boring" and "depressed." The one I know is hands-down the most fun and fascinating person I've ever had the pleasure of speaking with. I actually like having conversations with him. 

So it depends on an INTP's circumstances, confidence-level, etc. In your case you identify with a description of a (partially) neurotic depressive. You now know your problems: you're pessimistic, don't believe in the good of humanity, etc. 


First things first, every time you have a negative thought, write it down. For example: "People suck." Make a chart and on one side, try to refute that statement, ie., "Not all people suck. Richard Dawkins is pretty cool." Or something. 


Look up CBT and REBT. When I'm depressed, that really helps me out. Good luck.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l wouldn't guess most INTPs, let alone INTs to be limbic at all.

l can't recall but l think the most common INTP Big 5 type was RCEUI. A calm type could be perceived as boring but some of the obvious depressive symptoms are less common.

Aside from that, SimilarMinds descriptions are always incredibly whack.


----------



## ElizaMira

Sounds like me when I'm truly depressed. When I'm not, I fit the INTP category as conceptualized by Myers and Briggs more so than any of the others.

Life circumstances can make people bored, moody, etc. etc., including less than desirable social experiences. My life got easier when I had a better grasp of why people do what they do and just accepting the good with the bad. 

As for changing cognition and behaviors, I'm an ACT person. Seems to help with the rational/emotional balance.


----------



## Jennywocky

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Aside from that, SimilarMinds descriptions are always incredibly whack.


Yeah, we covered that a few weeks ago, I think. The SimilarMinds descriptions for INTP types were as about as negative as you could get, when they could have easily all been neutral/impartial. I really would advise the OP that, although you can filter that description to being correct, it's only taking the most possible negative interpretation of every trait that we might have scored in. In that sense, it's garbage even if we can derive more neutral traits for items in the description list.

No type is good or bad, it just is what it is. INTPs don't need to brag, but neither should we be so down on ourselves.

OP sounds like you are struggling right now. Why not go through that list and try to reconstruct it in a more positive way? or at least a fair way?

For example, "avoidant" is a pretty negative term that way it's used here. What are the positive motivators in the avoidant type? And the word "loner" here is being used to almost mean "loser" -- but another way of looking at a loner is someone who can also work independently and not need others around to be happy all the time. IOW, get a more balanced view of this list, since it was written by someone who apparently doesn't much like us. It's good to be honest, but honesty is not synonymous with merely the negative side of things, it is also fair and positive as part of the honesty.


----------



## Snow

All just stereotypes. That's what _all_ personality tests are, a correlation of stereotypes. It can be used to help one learn about themselves (and their own behavior), or it can be used to to _define_ one's self.

It seems to me you are letting a couple tests which _accurately describe a few stereotypes you relate to_ actually _define_ you. 



> My thoughts... bulls***! Then I realized this was me exactly. INTP is just a glorified way of labelling a depressed, anxious, low self-esteem person who doesn't like people. But to some people, they see it as a way of justifying their intellectual pompousness. "I'm too smart for most people to understand, that's why I don't fit in.", "Extroverts SJs are ruining this world" etc. etc.
> 
> This is not a good thing. I wish I wasn't this way. But how can I possibly change without heavy use of antidepressants?


Personally, I'm not depressed, rarely anxious, have very high self-esteem, and really don't mind people at all (in moderation). The best things you can do for yourself is to _actively take action_ against depression. Everyone says exercise is the first step, and it's real. No INTP that I know _enjoys_ making themselves exercise. Find something you _do_ enjoy, and try to get exercise out of it.


----------



## DiamondDays

I do not agree. While i do have INTP friends who are like this i also have INTP friends who are very... ENTP-like? Even though they are clearly clearly introverted.


----------



## phony

INTP isn't a boring, depressed personality. Sure some are, just like there are boring, depressed ESFJs and boring, depressed INFPs.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

How about a more practical measure of traits using Keirsey Temperament Theory? But only look at that if you like theories that are backed up by empirical evidence and consistent.


----------



## Residual Deviance

Luther said:


> I think the SLOAN test is a more accurate and precise measure of traits


I stopped taking what you had to say seriously riiiiiiiiiiight about here. I'd had some, shall we say "choice" words about the SLOAN. Namely at its obscene bias, and I mean absolutely obscene.*

Depressed? Yea, more often than usual. We think about things. A lot. And the world isn't a nice place. Like, you know how you have a Gobstopper and it's multilayered and each new layer is a new color and flavor and stuff? The world is an onion. You see it has a lot of layers, even though you don't like like the outer one, so you peel back a new layer, and it's the same thing. Oh well, you peel back another, and it's still a fucking onion, and no matter how many layers you peel, it doesn't change, and eventually you start crying. INTPs are the type who can't help but peel layers even though they _know_ it's still a fucking onion.

Boring? Yea, no. Defensive and hard to get to know, sure, but certainly not boring. And, besides, there's interesting and boring people of every type.

*fun fact: the author of the SLOAN considers introversion a psychiatric disorder. Not a "negative trait;" an ACTUAL psychiatric flaw. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## VamPie

Luther said:


> INTPs are unique. But we are not 'special'. Let me explain.
> 
> MBTI is interesting, but I think the SLOAN test is a more accurate and precise measure of traits. It includes another trait, Calm/Limbic. Calm people are level-headed, let things slide, non-retaliatory, etc. Limbic people are moody, reactive, emotional. Anyone who has any level of depression, anxiety, neuroticism falls into the limbic category, kind of like me.
> 
> Check out the test here:SimilarMinds.com > Big 5 / Global 5 / SLOAN*Multidimensional Typing System
> 
> *A description of the INTP equivalent (RLUEI) came up when I did the test: *
> avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative,..... (RLUEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions)
> 
> My thoughts... bulls***! Then I realized this was me exactly. INTP is just a glorified way of labelling a depressed, anxious, low self-esteem person who doesn't like people. But to some people, they see it as a way of justifying their intellectual pompousness. "I'm too smart for most people to understand, that's why I don't fit in.", "Extroverts SJs are ruining this world" etc. etc.
> 
> This is not a good thing. I wish I wasn't this way. But how can I possibly change without heavy use of antidepressants?


No, it is not. Personality types relate to more or less healthy individuals and some illnesses may influence how we behave, think and perceive ourselves. If you really find that RLUEI traits in yourself it probably means you're ill.

And description of that type RLUEI doesn't seem at all like INTP. 

Let's see what traits I have...
avoidant - avoidant of what? I'm not super adventureous, but I'm not avoidant. If I see an interesting opportunity I take a risk. I have a lot of civil courage.

withdrawn - again, withdrawn from what? If from clubbing, then yes. 

not usually happy - in contrary, I'm usually happy. Unlike many people I know who tend to think that happiness is some unobtainable goal or confuse it with joy. And I don't mean it as 'content'. For me happiness is more like a state or mood maybe. For example now I'm not content with my life, but it doesn't make me unhappy. Sometimes I feel sad or frustrated but I'm not unhappy. I guess I may just have naturally high levels of serotonin... or maybe it comes from my realistic approach to life? What others may see as grim and withdrawn in INTPs may be actually quite and stable level of happiness.

does not believe in human goodness - this isn't even a clear description of anything... I believe my approach to life is realistic. I think humans are 
capable of great good and great evil. I'm not cynical. I'm just not naive. I see good and bad sides of people, though of course if I like somebody a lot I tend to see mostly good sides. I'm very compassionate, but not sentimental. 

loner - yes
moody - no
avoids crowds - well, I dislike crowds, but if I can't avoid them it's not really a problem. I live in a pretty big city, so there are crowds in many places. Also when I travel I'm often in crowds. So I don't see what's so peculiar about it.
depressed -no. And 'depressed' is not a personality trait, it's an ilness
overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently - no, generally I don't get 'overwhelmed' by feelings. And I can deal with unpleasant ones. Again, what does it even mean? Everybody sometimes must face unpleasant feelings, and it's not nice, sometimes it's hard.
agnostic/atheistic tendencies - is it supposed to be related to 'depressed', 'does not believe in human goodness' and 'avoidant'? Because I sense a pattern here... 
 unsure where life is going - I know where it's going - ahead and to death, like everybody's else, for thousands of years. And nobody can be sure of anything except death (and taxes, as proverb says).
impatient - somewhat, again a common trait
avoids eye contact - no
does not think things work out for the best - things work out as they do, wishful thinking is deluding oneself
discontent - to what? creator of this description? Then sure. 
negative - wtf does it even mean? Some vibrations I make? My aura?

You know how this description sounds? Religious/idealogical. Personality types aren't usually super scientific, but this doesn't even make sense. 


If you really feel unhappy and depressed you need therapy, not a guru who would slam you from your 'negativeness' and 'discontent'.


----------



## VamPie

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, we covered that a few weeks ago, I think. The SimilarMinds descriptions for INTP types were as about as negative as you could get, when they could have easily all been neutral/impartial. I really would advise the OP that, although you can filter that description to being correct, it's only taking the most possible negative interpretation of every trait that we might have scored in. In that sense, it's garbage even if we can derive more neutral traits for items in the description list.
> 
> No type is good or bad, it just is what it is. INTPs don't need to brag, but neither should we be so down on ourselves.
> 
> OP sounds like you are struggling right now. Why not go through that list and try to reconstruct it in a more positive way? or at least a fair way?
> 
> For example, "avoidant" is a pretty negative term that way it's used here. What are the positive motivators in the avoidant type? And the word "loner" here is being used to almost mean "loser" -- but another way of looking at a loner is someone who can also work independently and not need others around to be happy all the time. IOW, get a more balanced view of this list, since it was written by someone who apparently doesn't much like us. It's good to be honest, but honesty is not synonymous with merely the negative side of things, it is also fair and positive as part of the honesty.


There's a lot of this approach in pop-psychology and pop-culture. In general it's an approach:
"Perfect people are bubbly, joyful, sociable, extrovert, like fun and sports, social gatherings. They care about opinions of other people and conform to ideals and rules of their environment. They are also somewhat ambitious and pursue their goal, balancing perfectly their professional, social and family life. And they are also concerned about their looks and sexual attractiveness as understood in their environment. They have moderate sexual drive and 'successful' sexual life."

And everybody who isn't like that is ill and should work to achieve that ideal.

Edit: sorry, wrong link. Now it's ok:






I thought that kind of thinking was criticised many times over decades and that modern approach is more liberal, but it seems it's still strong.


----------



## noname42

Luther said:


> INTPs are unique. But we are not 'special'. Let me explain.
> 
> MBTI is interesting, but I think the SLOAN test is a more accurate and precise measure of traits. It includes another trait, Calm/Limbic. Calm people are level-headed, let things slide, non-retaliatory, etc. Limbic people are moody, reactive, emotional. Anyone who has any level of depression, anxiety, neuroticism falls into the limbic category, kind of like me.
> 
> Check out the test here:SimilarMinds.com > Big 5 / Global 5 / SLOAN*Multidimensional Typing System
> 
> *A description of the INTP equivalent (RLUEI) came up when I did the test: *
> avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative,..... (RLUEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions)
> 
> My thoughts... bulls***! Then I realized this was me exactly. INTP is just a glorified way of labelling a depressed, anxious, low self-esteem person who doesn't like people. But to some people, they see it as a way of justifying their intellectual pompousness. "I'm too smart for most people to understand, that's why I don't fit in.", "Extroverts SJs are ruining this world" etc. etc.
> 
> This is not a good thing. I wish I wasn't this way. But how can I possibly change without heavy use of antidepressants?


What I'm going to say will probably anger many people here but I will say it any way.

Yes, I do believe that being an INTP is a curse and life is really hard for us, its not by any means a blessing. We find it difficult to carry out our plans ,and find it unbelievably hard to probably socially function. If I had to choose my type, I would definetly won't be an INTP.

But, unfortunately we can't change our personality type no matter what we do, but we can definitely improve it. I simply accept being an INTP, and try to overcome all of the obstacles that are embedded with being an INTP. I always tell myself that I'm more than the four letter type, we are all much more than that, so don't identify with that description. Believe me you are more than that 

The major problem with INTPs is their inability to stop analyzing and troubleshooting life, its very hard for us, to just free live life and its much more harder to control it. BUT we must at least try, even if we failed its better than doing nothing.

I used to be just like you, even to a more extreme extent. I thought I had ADHD, social anxiety and depression and my life was a total nightmare. My INTPness made me try to prove to myself that I have symptoms of all of these things. One day I said to myself, that even though I have these things, I'm going to do all of my best to live my life to the fullest.

After that all of the hallucinations in my mind about all of the anxiety,depression and ADHD simply vanished and I'm more happier and alive than ever before. I'm more confident and my self-esteem is much higher now.Although I'm not where I want to be especially on the social front but at least I'm happy.

Point here is Life is hard for an INTP, we are not as lively as ESTPs, not as achievers as INTJs but that shouldn't stop you from living your life. So please don't dwell in things you can't change or try to answer question that have no answer, try to live in reality and stop being rational and logical about everything in life.


----------



## Bricolage

Luther said:


> INTPs are unique. But we are not 'special'. Let me explain.
> 
> MBTI is interesting, but I think the SLOAN test is a more accurate and precise measure of traits. It includes another trait, Calm/Limbic. Calm people are level-headed, let things slide, non-retaliatory, etc. Limbic people are moody, reactive, emotional. Anyone who has any level of depression, anxiety, neuroticism falls into the limbic category, kind of like me.
> 
> Check out the test here:SimilarMinds.com > Big 5 / Global 5 / SLOAN*Multidimensional Typing System
> 
> *A description of the INTP equivalent (RLUEI) came up when I did the test: *
> avoidant, withdrawn, not usually happy, does not believe in human goodness, loner, moody, avoids crowds, depressed, overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings frequently, agnostic/atheistic tendencies, unsure where life is going, impatient, avoids eye contact, does not think things work out for the best, discontent, negative,..... (RLUEI - Global 5 Type Descriptions)
> 
> My thoughts... bulls***! Then I realized this was me exactly. INTP is just a glorified way of labelling a depressed, anxious, low self-esteem person who doesn't like people. But to some people, they see it as a way of justifying their intellectual pompousness. "I'm too smart for most people to understand, that's why I don't fit in.", "Extroverts SJs are ruining this world" etc. etc.
> 
> This is not a good thing. I wish I wasn't this way. But how can I possibly change without heavy use of antidepressants?


I test RCOEI on SLOAN (definitely not Ni-Te though :tongue...although I can drool myself into an existential crisis...mostly I'm "quirky" and laid-back and somewhat orderly. Most INTPs on this forum are younger and, maybe for that reason, somewhat immature or angst-ridden.


----------



## tangosthenes

I'm an RLUEI/INTP and I'm only boring if you're boring. I can be an intensely good conversationalist when I want to be and the person has at least some curiosity to them.

The rest of the stuff is true. I do tend towards depression, but I have fun analyzing my torment and extracting self-knowledge from it.



noname42 said:


> What I'm going to say will probably anger many people here but I will say it any way.
> 
> Yes, I do believe that being an INTP is a curse and life is really hard for us, its not by any means a blessing. We find it difficult to carry out our plans ,and find it unbelievably hard to probably socially function. If I had to choose my type, I would definetly won't be an INTP.
> 
> But, unfortunately we can't change our personality type no matter what we do, but we can definitely improve it. I simply accept being an INTP, and try to overcome all of the obstacles that are embedded with being an INTP. I always tell myself that I'm more than the four letter type, we are all much more than that, so don't identify with that description. Believe me you are more than that
> 
> The major problem with INTPs is their inability to stop analyzing and troubleshooting life, its very hard for us, to just free live life and its much more harder to control it. BUT we must at least try, even if we failed its better than doing nothing.
> 
> I used to be just like you, even to a more extreme extent. I thought I had ADHD, social anxiety and depression and my life was a total nightmare. My INTPness made me try to prove to myself that I have symptoms of all of these things. One day I said to myself, that even though I have these things, I'm going to do all of my best to live my life to the fullest.
> 
> After that all of the hallucinations in my mind about all of the anxiety,depression and ADHD simply vanished and I'm more happier and alive than ever before. I'm more confident and my self-esteem is much higher now.Although I'm not where I want to be especially on the social front but at least I'm happy.
> 
> Point here is Life is hard for an INTP, we are not as lively as ESTPs, not as achievers as INTJs but that shouldn't stop you from living your life. So please don't dwell in things you can't change or try to answer question that have no answer, try to live in reality and stop being rational and logical about everything in life.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Bricolage

tangosthenes said:


> *I'm an RLUEI/INTP and I'm only boring if you're boring.* I can be an intensely good conversationalist when I want to be and the person has at least some curiosity to them.
> 
> But the rest of the stuff is true. I do tend towards depression, but I have fun analyzing my torment.


Five letters couldn't classify someone as boring or interesting...the term "boring" is somewhat audience-dependent anyway.


----------



## tangosthenes

unctuousbutler said:


> Five letters couldn't classify someone as boring or interesting...the term "boring" is somewhat audience-dependent anyway.


That was my thought, too, and what I was trying to point out. I think OP has a case of INTP looking at himself through the eyes of inferior Fe.


----------



## VamPie

noname42 said:


> What I'm going to say will probably anger many people here but I will say it any way.
> 
> Yes, I do believe that being an INTP is a curse and life is really hard for us, its not by any means a blessing. We find it difficult to carry out our plans ,and find it unbelievably hard to probably socially function. If I had to choose my type, I would definetly won't be an INTP.
> 
> But, unfortunately we can't change our personality type no matter what we do, but we can definitely improve it. I simply accept being an INTP, and try to overcome all of the obstacles that are embedded with being an INTP. I always tell myself that I'm more than the four letter type, we are all much more than that, so don't identify with that description. Believe me you are more than that
> 
> The major problem with INTPs is their inability to stop analyzing and troubleshooting life, its very hard for us, to just free live life and its much more harder to control it. BUT we must at least try, even if we failed its better than doing nothing.
> 
> I used to be just like you, even to a more extreme extent. I thought I had ADHD, social anxiety and depression and my life was a total nightmare. My INTPness made me try to prove to myself that I have symptoms of all of these things. One day I said to myself, that even though I have these things, I'm going to do all of my best to live my life to the fullest.
> 
> After that all of the hallucinations in my mind about all of the anxiety,depression and ADHD simply vanished and I'm more happier and alive than ever before. I'm more confident and my self-esteem is much higher now.Although I'm not where I want to be especially on the social front but at least I'm happy.
> 
> Point here is Life is hard for an INTP, we are not as lively as ESTPs, not as achievers as INTJs but that shouldn't stop you from living your life. So please don't dwell in things you can't change or try to answer question that have no answer, try to live in reality and stop being rational and logical about everything in life.


It doesn't anger me, it just makes me think that you may have some problems. Simply having some type of personality is not a problem per se. It doesn't make you depressed or unable to function socially. Your problems may result from some dysfunction or simply some unfortunate turn of events in your life. 


I think it's a mistake to blame personality type for your problems... and such behaviour isn't going to help anyone. It's good that you can imagine living happily as an INTP, but that's not a point. You shouldn't think about it as something to do despite being INTP. Knowing your type should theoretically help you solve some problems coming from unhealthy behaviours (like overanalysing). If thinking about yourself as INTP brings you down, maybe it's better to ignore it, after all that personality typing is not something super serious or proved.


----------



## Luther

Yeah just so everyone knows, I'm going through the worst point in my life right now... severe mental illness, social isolation, major failure. I am definitely experiencing a bout of depression and anxiety. I can say, though, that I have experienced social anxiety and depression most of my life. People used to think of me as this happy person, but I had so much neuroticism and angst built up throughout the years that it culminated in self-absorption.

I'm not blaming my problems on being INTP, but using INTP as a description to explain who I am: An introverted person with above average intelligence, and not much ambition. I swear INTPs are the type to indulge in the most profound of existentialist philosophy to compensate for a lack of a social life. Or at least I have. I just see so many INTx's claim that their pursuit of intellectual endeavours is more important than 'stupid' stuff like clubbing. It reaches a point where you realize as an INTP, you were never better and smarter than 'most people', you just couldn't fit in socially.

Just as a side-note, I have been on medication before. I used take benzos. That turned me into an crazy suicidal, alcoholic ENTP for nearly a year. Antidepressants make me manic, talkative, uninterested in music and art... just a ditzy extrovert in general. 

It's just interesting to see what kind of personality I would be without the anxiety, depression, inhibition, negativity, etc. I know it wouldn't be INTP. 

Perhaps I'm saying, I don't like being an INTP. Hell, I wish I could be a dumb ESFJ. I would kill for that level of sociability and conformity. Seriously, ignorance is bliss. Being a level-headed ENTP would be the ultimate thing ever, though.


----------



## VamPie

Luther said:


> Yeah just so everyone knows, I'm going through the worst point in my life right now... severe mental illness, social isolation, major failure. I am definitely experiencing a bout of depression and anxiety. I can say, though, that I have experienced social anxiety and depression most of my life. People used to think of me as this happy person, but I had so much neuroticism and angst built up throughout the years that it culminated in self-absorption.
> 
> I'm not blaming my problems on being INTP, but using INTP as a description to explain who I am: An introverted person with above average intelligence, and not much ambition. I swear INTPs are the type to indulge in the most profound of existentialist philosophy to compensate for a lack of a social life. Or at least I have. I just see so many INTx's claim that their pursuit of intellectual endeavours is more important than 'stupid' stuff like clubbing. It reaches a point where you realize as an INTP, you were never better and smarter than 'most people', you just couldn't fit in socially.
> 
> Just as a side-note, I have been on medication before. I used take benzos. That turned me into an crazy suicidal, alcoholic ENTP for nearly a year. Antidepressants make me manic, talkative, uninterested in music and art... just a ditzy extrovert in general.
> 
> It's just interesting to see what kind of personality I would be without the anxiety, depression, inhibition, negativity, etc. I know it wouldn't be INTP.
> 
> Perhaps I'm saying, I don't like being an INTP. Hell, I wish I could be a dumb ESFJ. I would kill for that level of sociability and conformity. Seriously, ignorance is bliss. Being a level-headed ENTP would be the ultimate thing ever, though.


Maybe you're not INTP, but a depressed other type.

Maybe some people on this or other forums treat being INTP as some snobby club, but it's just because their personal infantile attitude. 

Besides feeling frustration over something often makes one overestimate the meaning of it. For example, you claim "the type to indulge in the most profound of existentialist philosophy to compensate for a lack of a social life". Maybe other types indulge in social life to compensate for a lack of profound philosophy?  But seriously, is not that. If you suffer from social anxiety and depression, then sure it isn't easy and you encounter problems and feel frustrated. Like diabetics get their own package of problems. If you wouldn't be so INTPy without those problems, then you're not INTP. If you are INTP, without illnesses you would be a happier, more socially adapted INTP.


----------

